# Ficious Jigs Availability



## HookDUp365

Just got my order in today and they look great. can't wait to try them out. thanks a lot Harry. 

Ronnie


----------



## Burksee

HookDUp365 said:


> Just got my order in today and they look great. can't wait to try them out. thanks a lot Harry.
> 
> Ronnie


Got my order on Thursday, and yes they look so good I cant imagine any fish not wanting to eat them! :yikes: Thanks Harry! - Greg 

Now, all I've gotta do is plow my way to the lake so I can them out!


----------



## Joeker Jr.1

:evil: ive got 24-7 access to em! :evil: i got a key to joeker 51's house!:evil: thanks Joeker!:evil::evil::evil::evilsmile


----------



## ficious

Thanks guys, will be AFK til sunday night.

Harry


----------



## tinmarine

Joeker Jr.1 said:


> :evil: ive got 24-7 access to em! :evil: i got a key to joeker 51's house!:evil: thanks Joeker!:evil::evil::evil::evilsmile


:lol::lol: Plan on having a sale soon?


----------



## Joeker51

tinmarine said:


> :lol::lol: Plan on having a sale soon?


He might need the bucks to cover the medical bills.:16suspect Can ya feel the love.............:evil:


----------



## tinmarine

Joeker51 said:


> He might need the bucks to cover the medical bills.:16suspect Can ya feel the love.............:evil:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SURF&TURF

:lol::lol::lol: We feel it!!


----------



## Joeker51

Right about now I'm thinkin he should locate the nearest Urgent Care Clinic. :16suspect 
Wiped me outta everything ! Spud........scoop....rods....shanty.......tip-ups......jigs.:rant: Hmmmm........just noticed...got into my stash of waxies too. Thought I'd make it out tomorrow.......now I gotta play repo man.:evilsmile

Damn good thing I hid the augers.......now he's gonna have to work a little to dig a hole but it ain't gonna be deeper than the one he's already in..:evil:


----------



## SURF&TURF

I guess I was lucky that wife & I had 2 girls, They never wanted to hunt or fish, I always know where I think I put stuff the last time i used it.:idea:


----------



## Joeker51

Musta felt the vibrations from the love............just called and gonna drop *some* of the items back off on his way home from fishin.:16suspect


----------



## doublell

harry received this years order. as usual they look great. my sil will be pleased. last year he had the secret weapons, your jigs, against his dad and brothers. have to keep up the mystic.


----------



## naterade

My mailman finally got them to me! They're glowing in the kitchen as I type and I can't wait to put them to work.

Thanks Harry!


----------



## Ticketripper

Do ficious jigs catch only perch? Wondering how they would do for gills on inland lakes.


----------



## Joeker Jr.1

Joeker51 said:


> Musta felt the vibrations from the love............just called and gonna drop *some* of the items back off on his way home from fishin.:16suspect


:evil: i just figured id drop it all off so you could have the truck loaded for "us" by the time i get there tomorrow.

..............p.s. Ficious jigs are the best!


----------



## DE82

Ticketripper said:


> Do ficious jigs catch only perch? Wondering how they would do for gills on inland lakes.


They are awesome for gills, crappie, you name it they will hit a ficious jig


----------



## Chad Smith

I just ordered some of those beauties, cant wait for them to arrive, a little xmas gift for myself.


----------



## mrlucky

Harry, i'm just about to place another order for some guys down here in that battle creek area and was just looking at your site and was wondering if you might have anymore glow blogill frys or glow okwa bug eyes left. these are a few that i wanted for my collection. I'm a frim beleive in these now and so are all my buddies. Thanks


----------



## ficious

mrlucky,

Check your PM's

Harry


----------



## Ronjohn

Nice craftsmanship,just ordered a few myself. Left some treats for the maillady so hopefully she gets em here by this weekend!


----------



## ficious

Aaron,

If you machine is a liitle slow, that's how it loads.(alot of traffic on the site at the moment so it might be a little slow). I've tried it twice and got right on.

Harry


----------



## stinger63

ficious said:


> Aaron,
> 
> If you machine is a liitle slow, that's how it loads.(alot of traffic on the site at the moment so it might be a little slow). I've tried it twice and got right on.
> 
> Harry


Harry I had to google your site and i got the site to work from this url 

http://www.ficiousjigs.com/zencart/


----------



## SPITFIRE

I just tried it and worked fine no problems.


----------



## Where's the FISH?

Harry,

Just received my order today, and all I can say is AWESOME!!:yikes: Great looking jigs!! Had to get back online and order some of the new batch tonight. Can't wait to try these babies out. Will be eating fillets this weekend for sure!!! Thanks again!!!


Steve


----------



## uofmguy68

just got my 2nd order in.... thanks for your hard work Harry

any idea when you will get a chance to restock the following 

Special Feature
-Chartruese Tiger

Original
-Asian Lady Bug

Lil Minnie
-stunner

Baby Zitz
-Glow Bloogill

Mag Zitz
-Glow Yellow Tiger


----------



## ficious

Mag Yellow Tiger won't be for a while, I have to try to keep the smaller stuff up, that will be a full time job(another one) til my stock runs out. When that happens, it would be pointless to try to keep up. As for the other stuff the odds are better, but it won't be for a while.

The Glow Neon Tiger Minnie(same pattern as the Mags and Super Mags) won't be up til I get home tonight. The Glow Meaten Greet Minnie won't be up til I get back from Sly's saturday afternoon if the don't all sell out(80 pcs)

Harry


----------



## ficious

I will be releasing some left over stock from the most recent restock later this week. I had hoped to do it sooner, but the response left me swamped for the last few days, last of the orders should go out tomorrow unless there's still a check involved.

I offered combined shipping if you still had an order with me that hadn't shipped yet, thinking that was the right thing to do......it wasn't. I got so tangled up in checking every order to make sure it wasn't a duplicate that it has slowed me down immensely(hope I got it right). I won't be able to offer that again. The volume of orders also played into that issue.

Harry


----------



## Chad Smith

Getting caught up on the jigs?


----------



## ficious

No, actually quite the opposite. Supplies are running low on the Originals. A couple more small restocks and that will be it. Lil' Minnies will have a little longer run before they are gone. All of the Zitz are pretty well hammered too. I can't keep up just finish coating, let alone soldering and priming too. 

Looks like I will have to install "after burners" this summer to make more if that's possible. The elves aren't going to be happy with me.

There is a small restock coming in the next couple days, Originals and Lil' Minnies.

Harry


----------



## ficious

I'll be putting some stuff up a little later this morning. A very small restock. 

Originals:
Glow Purple
Glow Green Bug Eye
Asian Lady Bug

Lil'Minnies:
Glow Yellow Tiger

Harry


----------



## mcanes1

Harry, call me about tomorrow.
I'll pm my cell again.

Rich


----------



## ficious

Since our members make up a large part of my customer base, I was wondering. I found enough Zitz to do 2 colors 50 pcs ea. What patterns would you guys like to see. I would guess that Glow Yellow Tiger would be one, judging by emails/PM's. Any suggestions?


Same for the Originals, what 2 or 3 colors would you guys like for the last restock?

Lil' Minnies, still have enough for a couple of restocks. Colors/patterns??

Harry


----------



## stinger63

Glow and white turbo in the minies
Meat and greet in the zits or mag zits.
More glow purples originals


----------



## AllSpecieAngler

ficious said:


> No, actually quite the opposite. Supplies are running low on the Originals. A couple more small restocks and that will be it. Lil' Minnies will have a little longer run before they are gone. All of the Zitz are pretty well hammered too. I can't keep up just finish coating, let alone soldering and priming too.
> 
> Looks like I will have to install "after burners" this summer to make more if that's possible. The elves aren't going to be happy with me.
> 
> There is a small restock coming in the next couple days, Originals and Lil' Minnies.
> 
> Harry


It sounds like you might need to hire an apprentice! PICK ME PLEASE!!! I see my order shipped today... I can't wait to try them! Thanks for getting them out so quick! Tim


----------



## Michigander1

ficious said:


> Since our members make up a large part of my customer base, I was wondering. I found enough Zitz to do 2 colors 50 pcs ea. What patterns would you guys like to see. I would guess that Glow Yellow Tiger would be one, judging by emails/PM's. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Same for the Originals, what 2 or 3 colors would you guys like for the last restock?
> 
> Lil' Minnies, still have enough for a couple of restocks. Colors/patterns??
> 
> Harry


 I would guess just do your hot sellers.This way you have nothing left over. Zitz Glow Purple Convict/ Lil Minnies Green Glow Bug Eyes,Just hopen i can get my order in befor they are all sold out ,Mich


----------



## WALLEYEvision

I would like to see both the Glow Blue Alewife and Glow Clown Bug Eye available in a Zitz size. I would LOVE to add two of each to my collection of FICIOUS JIGS. (Hint, hint. :lol 

Or atleast a blue glow "anything" in a Zitz size.


----------



## ficious

This is kinda off topic but concerns members. Some of my packages are taking extraordinarilly long to get to their destinations. I am very sorry, but my part was done properly. Check the ship dates on the envelopes when they come in.

I took it up with my local post office today and they told me they are not doing anything differently but that the Royal Oak post office no longer handles packages from my area. They have opened a huge new Metroplex or something like that in Pontiac and it may be experiencing some problems on and off trying to get up to speed.

One package(of many that day) was destined for Metamora, 10 miles from me. It's been in USPS hands since the 12th. I haven't heard if it came today or not. I could have walked it to Metamora in 3 or 4 hours. I understand your disappointment but here is little I can do at this point. I asked about using a different post office and was told the entire area goes through that facility now. I wish they went through their debugging process in July, but I/we didn't get that lucky.

Thank you for your patience,

Harry


----------



## steve1983

ficious said:


> This is kinda off topic but concerns members. Some of my packages are taking extraordinarilly long to get to their destinations. I am very sorry, but my part was done properly. Check the ship dates on the envelopes when they come in.
> 
> I took it up with my local post office today and they told me they are not doing anything differently but that the Royal Oak post office no longer handles packages from my area. They have opened a huge new Metroplex or something like that in Pontiac and it may be experiencing some problems on and off trying to get up to speed.
> 
> One package(of many that day) was destined for Metamora, 10 miles from me. It's been in USPS hands since the 12th. I haven't heard if it came today or not. I could have walked it to Metamora in 3 or 4 hours. I understand your disappointment but here is little I can do at this point. I asked about using a different post office and was told the entire area goes through that facility now. I wish they went through their debugging process in July, but I/we didn't get that lucky.
> 
> Thank you for your patience,
> 
> Harry


hey dont sweat it!!! you did your job!!! besides they are worth the wait!!! i was happy to get them today and thank you for your hard work!!!


----------



## ficious

Back to topic. I was kinda hoping to hear colors/patterns that I already made, I suppose I shoulda said that. I might make some Lil' Minnies in the Special Feature tradition(one time shot). Lil' Minnies are what I have the most left of in premade stock. 

You guys are incredible, I never would have thought I would have found myself in this situation when the season started. I was sure I made way too many. 

Thank you everybody!
Harry


----------



## Michael Wagner

When the product is this good "too much is never enough" I dont know how you`ve done it as much as you have, Thank You, now lets go fishing  I`m headed to Grayling thursday to see if I can hit on some eye`s and perch. Mike


----------



## Steelplugger

I just noticed that mine shipped today as well, I can't wait! Thanks for getting the order out so fast!   With any luck the wife won't even notice the package :lol:


----------



## Chad Smith

I bought 4 different jigs awhile back and am still testing them, they have done well this ice season and I plan to use them in the open water also. For what its worth I think anything in glow is a good choice.


----------



## DE82

ficious said:


> Back to topic. I was kinda hoping to hear colors/patterns that I already made, I suppose I shoulda said that. I might make some Lil' Minnies in the Special Feature tradition(one time shot). Lil' Minnies are what I have the most left of in premade stock.
> 
> You guys are incredible, I never would have thought I would have found myself in this situation when the season started. I was sure I made way too many.
> 
> Thank you everybody!
> Harry


I vote for some Glow Blue Shiner in the Original..that jig is quickly becoming my favorite 

Thank you for all the work and time you put in Harry and for showing myself and my Dad how things are done on the ice  - Bryon


----------



## silkystud21

Harry,

I'd like to suggest the following for restock:
zitz - glow purple convict and the glow yellow tiger 
originals - glow blue shiner, glow green bug eye, and glow purple
minnies - glow shiner

All of them seem to have a certain 4-letter word in front of them....weird 



ficious said:


> Since our members make up a large part of my customer base, I was wondering. I found enough Zitz to do 2 colors 50 pcs ea. What patterns would you guys like to see. I would guess that Glow Yellow Tiger would be one, judging by emails/PM's. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Same for the Originals, what 2 or 3 colors would you guys like for the last restock?
> 
> Lil' Minnies, still have enough for a couple of restocks. Colors/patterns??
> 
> Harry


----------



## ficious

Here's what it looks like:

*Originals 50 pcs ea, then that's it for the season on these(Originals).*

Glow Purple
Glow Green Bug Eye
Glow Blue Shiner
Chartruese Bug Eye

*Lil' Minnies*
Yellow Tiger(up last night)
Glow Shiner

*Zitz*
Glow Yellow Tiger
Glow Purple Convict

*Special Feature*
Mag Zitz Lite Prototype in Glow Okwa Perch/Tiger pattern(as yet unnamed)

I will post here when I am sure of the restock day.

Harry


----------



## Bob D

Great. Just when I think I'm done, another promising special feature pops up.

My last purchase of the MeatnGreet and neon tiger showed up. The purple on the neon tiger really glows. Did you do something different from the other glow purples?

I have had my best luck on the glow okwa original size so far this year.


----------



## silkystud21

Site is not working for me today


----------



## Joeker51

silkystud21 said:


> Site is not working for me today


Had the same issue...hit refresh and it got me in.


----------



## silkystud21

Is the mag zitz lite the same size/weight as the regular mag zitz or slightly smaller/lighter?



ficious said:


> *Special Feature*
> Mag Zitz Lite Prototype in Glow Okwa Perch/Tiger pattern(as yet unnamed)


----------



## DE82

silkystud21 said:


> Is the mag zitz lite the same size/weight as the regular mag zitz or slightly smaller/lighter?


Same size blade, half the weight, I would compare it to a Syclops lite that mepps has, at least that's the closest thing I can compare it to


----------



## ficious

The blade is the same size as the Mag. It's about half the weight, on one end so it glides away from the center line of the hole and wobbles back to center. I've found that pike like them, to much almost. I've been playing with the concept for a couple/three years now. 

Harry


----------



## TrekJeff

First I have to say...well done! Even with out ever seeing one of your jigs, I can see that you have a happy following. Are these more of a spoon than a teardrop style ice hook? I was "hooked" on Halis for quite a while, but being from Flint, I'd gladly spend and keep my money in State.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler

Got to see some in action last night! Fishing in a hole 5 feet away they outfished a forage minnow 4 keepers to 2 and a couple more throwbacks. Probably would have been more, but we had to leave right when the crappies were starting to turn on. The pictures don't even do them justice. When you see how good they look glowing in the dark you will be even more impressed with them. I am even more excited for my order to get here now!


----------



## ficious

TrekJeff,

Yes the Mag Zitz Lite are more like a spoon style bait. These are a prototype. I had hoped to release them this season, but there just wasn't time to build enough stock. I can't wait to "field test" the new color pattern.

Harry


----------



## TrekJeff

ficious said:


> TrekJeff,
> 
> Yes the Mag Zitz Lite are more like a spoon style bait. These are a prototype. I had hoped to release them this season, but there just wasn't time to build enough stock. I can't wait to "field test" the new color pattern.
> 
> Harry


Cool, if you need "help" field testing in the Flint area, I'd be glad to "help"...lol

They look like small willow spoons. My unlce, gramps brother, would make something simular out of Colorado blades and just paint a big eye on them but he soldered a small hook on the blade. I like the idea of having the hook loose, with the O ring, looks like you would get better action with yours..well done!


----------



## mike the pike

I just received my order that i placed like 2 1/2 days ago . Really fine craftsmanship and a lightning fast transaction. I need to send back the extra jig that you put in there, you must have gotton my order crossed with someone else from plymouth...nice touch!


----------



## stinger63

mike the pike said:


> I just received my order that i placed like 2 1/2 days ago . Really fine craftsmanship and a lightning fast transaction.


Same Here Thanks Harry


----------



## IamSpartacus

Just got my jigs!! that have been chilling at my mommys for like two or three weeks... Look good, going out tomorrow I'll report back.

Mike
Also got my X67c (good day)


----------



## AllSpecieAngler

Just recieved my order today. They look awesome, can't wait to get em in the water. Did you send a bonus jig with some orders or was there a mistake made? I saw another customer got one too.If it was an error let us know please. Thanks again, Tim


----------



## DE82

Harry almost always throws in a bonus jig in your orderes guys so it's no mistake, no need to send it back  -Bryon


----------



## ficious

The extra jigs that I throw into orders are usually one of a kinds that I paint as trials or "I wonder how that would looks". This late in the season, those are pretty much gone, or, "I wouldn't put this jig in someones order" lookin jigs. If you like them well enough to order again, I'll see to it you get some.

Ugly doesn't mean won't produce. The Glow Mud Bugz are proof of that. That's one jig I will always paint for myself.

On a separate subject again, I'd like a apologize to the people who have written me an I neglected to get back to you. This is a crazy operation to try to run alone. One thing pushes out another, then you are on to the next problem. The late delivery/mail issue has caused me untold grief in time and effort to get that resolved. There is no clear cause to the problem other than the new Metroplex collection center issue, over which I have no control. Throw in family, a full time job, grandkids, etc and things fall through the cracks.

Everyone deserves an answer, so if I have not responded, please get back to me.

Thank you,
Harry


----------



## AllSpecieAngler

ficious said:


> The extra jigs that I throw into orders are usually one of a kinds that I paint as trials or "I wonder how that would looks". This late in the season, those are pretty much gone, or, "I wouldn't put this jig in someones order" lookin jigs. If you like them well enough to order again, I'll see to it you get some.
> 
> Ugly doesn't mean won't produce. The Glow Mud Bugz are proof of that. That's one jig I will always paint for myself.
> 
> On a separate subject again, I'd like a apologize to the people who have written me an I neglected to get back to you. This is a crazy operation to try to run alone. One thing pushes out another, then you are on to the next problem. The late delivery/mail issue has caused me untold grief in time and effort to get that resolved. There is no clear cause to the problem other than the new Metroplex collection center issue, over which I have no control. Throw in family, a full time job, grandkids, etc and things fall through the cracks.
> 
> Everyone deserves an answer, so if I have not responded, please get back to me.
> 
> Thank you,
> Harry


Sometimes it takes ugly to catch fish. I have hand painted some of my own lures for the past couple years and sometimes the ugliest lure you come up with can produce alot of fish. Thank you for the bonus jig. My shpping wasn't bad, shipped on 20th recieved 24th. I can live with that. We all appreciate your hard work. Tim


----------



## TrekJeff

AllSpecieAngler said:


> Sometimes it takes ugly to catch fish. I have hand painted some of my own lures for the past couple years and sometimes the ugliest lure you come up with can produce alot of fish. Thank you for the bonus jig. My shpping wasn't bad, shipped on 20th recieved 24th. I can live with that. We all appreciate your hard work. Tim


Very true! Take a look at some gobies, talk about ugly, but the Eyes love them..lol


----------



## Where's the FISH?

I agree with AllSpecieAngler, we all appreciate the countless hours and hard work it takes you to put these lures out. Then to throw one in for free to everyone, says alot about you.  You my friend are a very giving individual. Thank you for all you do!!!

STEVE


----------



## Scott117102

my thoughts exactly


----------



## RichP

ficious said:


> The extra jigs that I throw into orders are usually one of a kinds that I paint as trials or "I wonder how that would looks".


I'd like to thank you for the extra jig you threw in my order that I received on Saturday. It was a red zit with black stripes (and white eye), and I caught a few crappies on it this weekend. Maybe next weekend I'll get a chance to use some of the jigs I specifically ordered. :lol:


----------



## shayward23

Just placed my first order, can not wait to see if everyone is as honest as I assume they are.


----------



## Michigander1

Big thanks to Harry.Just got my jigs yesterday .Boy they are really nice looking.I stuck them on my dresser before bed last night.Shut off the lights and wow do they glow big time.Wife did get mad at me when i started my own Rave dance with them :lol:.I told her she lucky the lights are off.It could get ugly in here :yikes:,Thanks again Harry,Mich


----------



## ficious

I'm planning to put my last restock of the season up this weekend or early next week. I'm trying to get as many colors/patterns up as I possibly can, that's the cause of the delay. 

I just put 3 pictures of the Zitz Lite family on my Special Feature page. They are not "sold out", but not for sale yet either. This was they only format that I could post the pictures without stocking them. When they are gone, they will disappear from the page. 

Quantities will be limited to one jig per pattern. I'm looking to get these into as many peoples hands as possible to get feedback(good/bad) to see if they will gain a place on the site.

I will post on this thread when I am sure of the restock time/date.

Harry


----------



## thill

I was invited to fish in an invitational ice fishing tourny last weekend in Fremont MI. Everyone had the option of throwing in an extra $10 for a "non-species" prize.

I took first place on non-species with an 18 in 2.62lb largemouth! That paid out $120 (which is close to the amount I've spent on ficious jigs this year).

Thanks ficious!!



FYI - everything was legal, so don't try to pick apart my catch.


----------



## silkystud21

Ooohh..... I like the zitz lite glow orange convict and the mag zitz lite glow okwa tiger. Just may have to pick one of each up!!!!!


----------



## stinger63

Yes I like the new special features as well good looking stuff there.

For some reason the regular link for Harrys site wont work for me but I can get on it with this one

http://www.ficiousjigs.com/zencart/
Keep up the good work harry.
Aaron


----------



## DE82

silkystud21 said:


> Ooohh..... I like the *zitz lite glow orange convict* and the mag zitz lite glow okwa tiger. Just may have to pick one of each up!!!!!


I do too  Must place another order VERY soon


----------



## ficious

It looks like my last restock will be sunday(Feb 1st) or monday morning. I'm trying to get as much as possible together. Here's the list along with the Special Features that are already pictured on my site.

*Originals*
Glow Green Bug Eye 
Chartruese Bug Eye
Blue Shiner
Glow Purple
Asian Lady Bug

*Lil' Minnies*
Glow Shiner
Yellow Tiger
Glow Yellow Tiger
Glow Green Bug Eye
Stunner

*Zitz*
Glow Yellow Tiger
Glow Purple Convict

Quantities are smaller than a normal restock. This pretty much runs me out of everything.

Harry


----------



## DE82

ficious said:


> It looks like my last restock will be sunday(Feb 1st) or monday morning. I'm trying to get as much as possible together. Here's the list along with the Special Features that are already pictured on my site.
> 
> *Originals*
> Glow Green Bug Eye
> Chartruese Bug Eye
> Blue Shiner
> Glow Purple
> Asian Lady Bug
> 
> *Lil' Minnies*
> Glow Shiner
> Yellow Tiger
> Glow Yellow Tiger
> Glow Green Bug Eye
> Stunner
> 
> *Zitz*
> Glow Yellow Tiger
> Glow Purple Convict
> 
> Quantities are smaller than a normal restock. This pretty much runs me out of everything.
> 
> Harry


Awesome Harry, you know I'll be placing an order very soon  and thank you very much for all the work you've put in this season keeping up with the demand, it's really very appreciated


----------



## silkystud21

Yeah thanks Harry for your hard work!! Get out on the ice and enjoy yourself!


----------



## AllSpecieAngler

The fruits of your labor Harry!!! The one I am holding is my first ever walleye through the ice. She fell to a naval orange tiger mag zit with a minnow head and the smaller one inhaled a glow okwa bug eye tipped with a 3 in walleye minnow. Thanks for putting out a great porduct! Tim


----------



## ficious

Very nice fish, I'll probably have to wait for softwater to chase them on the bay.

*I will be putting my last restock of this season up at around 9 pm tonight. I did small quantities of many patterns rather than make alot of just a couple.* Individual quantities have been limited to 3 pcs for most items....there just aren't enough for the usual 5 pcs.

Please give me feedback on the Zitz Lites. I'm considering adding them to my site if they prove themselves.

Unfortunately, I don't have any extras left to throw in orders. I've just had more orders than extras.

Just got off the ice, Kroger and I did a major cardio workout today with few fish to show for it. Might be hitting the hay a little earlier tonight.

Harry


----------



## stinger63

> I will be putting my last restock of this season up at around 9 pm tonight


I cant wait
Aaron


----------



## uofmguy68

no more of the MoJo i think it was... the Half -N- Half prototype? i was gonna add one but it looks like it just disapeared as the page reloaded....? i think it was under zitz or baby zitz....?


----------

